
Citizens don't have absolute right over their bodies: Govt of India - chdir
http://www.dailyo.in/variety/aadhaar-pan-uid-mukul-rohatgi-biometrics-shyam-divan/story/1/16974.html
======
firasd
Between this biometric ID system (Aaadhaar) and demonetization, India is a
great example of how quickly utopian tech ideas that appeal to corporations
become tools of government authoritarianism.

I wrote about this here: [https://hackernoon.com/i-boycott-
paytm-5df93d189356](https://hackernoon.com/i-boycott-paytm-5df93d189356)

And I like this article about the general issue:
[http://www.medianama.com/2016/12/223-year-end-
rant-2016-tech...](http://www.medianama.com/2016/12/223-year-end-
rant-2016-technology-has-never-been-this-political-in-india/)

Interesting fact I came across: the UK government destroyed their biometric ID
database a few years ago [https://www.gov.uk/government/news/id-card-database-
destroye...](https://www.gov.uk/government/news/id-card-database-destroyed)

------
sctb
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14257141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14257141)

------
abrown28
It's the same in the US

~~~
plandis
And in any European country that utilizes fingerprinting, etc...

Did you have a point in specifically calling out the US?

~~~
falcolas
Well, at least in the US, it goes beyond fingerprinting and into what kinds of
procedures you can have done to you (such as experimental drug treatments).

